# Post Op



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok, so I saw my PCP on Monday. One thing my doc mentioned was that I would not only need a WBS every 6 months for the next 3 years but also a mamogram.(sorry for the spelling) He said that with a dx of Papalliary Cancer I now have an increased risk of developing breast cancer? He thought it was like 35% or something like that! Has anyone else been told this? I am wondering if it has anything to do with the fact that I have had fibroid cysts in the past. Also, I am taking Synthroid 150 at bedtime. Has anyone else experienced weird dreams with this? I have read that the best time to take it is at bedtime for the best absorption, but these are some pretty wild dreams! I hope they go away in time. We start weaning off of my Propranolol tomorrow. Yeah! Hope that works well! I had thought I was doing ok with this dx, but lately I keep reading all of this stuff and am starting to get a little nervous! I see my Endo the 23rd. Planning RIA after the holidays.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> Ok, so I saw my PCP on Monday. One thing my doc mentioned was that I would not only need a WBS every 6 months for the next 3 years but also a mamogram.(sorry for the spelling) He said that with a dx of Papalliary Cancer I now have an increased risk of developing breast cancer? He thought it was like 35% or something like that! Has anyone else been told this? I am wondering if it has anything to do with the fact that I have had fibroid cysts in the past. Also, I am taking Synthroid 150 at bedtime. Has anyone else experienced weird dreams with this? I have read that the best time to take it is at bedtime for the best absorption, but these are some pretty wild dreams! I hope they go away in time. We start weaning off of my Propranolol tomorrow. Yeah! Hope that works well! I had thought I was doing ok with this dx, but lately I keep reading all of this stuff and am starting to get a little nervous! I see my Endo the 23rd. Planning RIA after the holidays.


Tina; I have not heard that but it does not mean it is not true. Have you "Googled" it?

Yes; when starting thyroxine replacement, sometimes you can have some pretty wild dreams. But that should abate soon. It's like you are really really going into that REM stage big time.

You sound great!

Hugs,


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Andros...Thank you for keeping me calm! I did find some information. Not as bad as I thought when I talked to my dr. But then again, I think we hear things we really didn't hear when your talking to your dr about cancer.
http://www.breastcancer.org/risk/new_research/20080312b.jsp
There is a connection. I think more research should be done in this area!


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

tina said:


> Ok, so I saw my PCP on Monday. One thing my doc mentioned was that I would not only need a WBS every 6 months for the next 3 years but also a mamogram.(sorry for the spelling) He said that with a dx of Papalliary Cancer I now have an increased risk of developing breast cancer? He thought it was like 35% or something like that! Has anyone else been told this? I am wondering if it has anything to do with the fact that I have had fibroid cysts in the past. Also, I am taking Synthroid 150 at bedtime. Has anyone else experienced weird dreams with this? I have read that the best time to take it is at bedtime for the best absorption, but these are some pretty wild dreams! I hope they go away in time. We start weaning off of my Propranolol tomorrow. Yeah! Hope that works well! I had thought I was doing ok with this dx, but lately I keep reading all of this stuff and am starting to get a little nervous! I see my Endo the 23rd. Planning RIA after the holidays.


I had the NIGHTMARES! after my TT I started with Synthroid and I went away, I have sometimes those wild dreams but there are not as there were at 1st.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had some pretty crazy dreams and nightmares as well. I thought it might be the synthroid, but this is the first time I have heard anyone else say something. Glad to hear I am so very normal.


----------

